# Crazy pattern motoro n tank shots



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The following are some tanks shots along with my new addition of motoro and eartheaters. You will see some of the rays playing with each other and such. Hope you guys like.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to non-piranha pics and vids_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

that tank dont look s very big in widht. but maybe its the pics or is the tank narrow?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..when are you planning on selling them







i'll take them


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

sweet ray!


----------

